# What is your call on the best pair of work boots?



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I was keepin' an eye out for some after Christmas sales on some work boots. I like to go with steel toed and a pull on type ranch wellington type boot. Biggest problem I have is finding my size, 14.5 to 15E to EE. 

What is your favorite brand and type of work boots?


----------



## Eddinberry (Dec 3, 2006)

Best pair so far.

Corcoran USMC Hot weather boot.

Previous to these I swore by Timberlands, and still do for cold weather work boots.

In a rubber chore boot, I'll only buy Tingley brand.

Stay safe!
Eddinberry


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Ariat, Hands down by far!

Well made, comfortable, and primarily in a NARROW width and varied styles!! Expensive and yes like most boots today they are made in China!!

Dean


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I haven't been able to buy good fitting boots (or shoes) for EVER! I have size 15 feet, but EXTREMELY narrow! I'm talking AA or AAA I had one pair of Olathe boots in about 1993 that fit great, but I wore them out!


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Redwing or Wolverine Wellington Wedge.I prefere Redwing but I think they discontinued them so Wolverine is second choice.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

FF,
Ariat builds theirs in a (B) my width but these folks are reputable and since we seem to be a Hodge podge of anything but average feet, you guys might try looking at this link!!



Custom made boots 

:cowboy:


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks for the link, Dean! They ARE just a WEE bit outta my price range, though:dazed: !

I've been living off of Wally or Footlocker tenny runner specials for awhile now. I keep hoping that my toes will curl enough so that I can get comfortable in a smaller size! I have a pair of Redwings "Boondocker" style boots that I bought in 1996 that I wear. They are to short and to wide, but my feet have gotten used to them!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Steel toe Red Wing w/high top for ankle support...only problem the thread holds the mud until you enter the house.mg:


----------



## Eddinberry (Dec 3, 2006)

Fordfarm,

Cast a glance at www.sportsmansguide.com

Lotsa brand name close outs at good prices.

They get good stuff in from time to time in odd lots.

Worth eyeballing the inventory if the grease is short, and ya gotta run anyhow.

Been there, and likely will be back again before this ride is through.


Semper Fi!
Eddinberry


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

i have had great success with timberland for normal to below freezing temps. I also picked up some boots froms Cabela's and they are made by Meindl - They were rated for sub-zero (like -30) and I kind of believe it. Used them for snow mobiling around - 5 below all day long last year in NH. Feet never felt cold or uncomfortable, or too heavy to move around it. Much better that pak boots


----------



## Bruceman (Jul 28, 2004)

Howdy Chief. In my experience, Wolverine, Timberland and Bates ( what I have worn ) last 4-6 months before the soles wear out/split. About 8 months ago I broke down and bought a pair of "Redwing 606" with something called a Aztec SuperSole® 2.0. They take longer to Break in than the others. I had to paint them with neets-foot oil to soften them up. After the break in period, they have given me no problems. They are as comfortable as the others and, the soles still look like new!

I drive for UPS locally, so rest assured, my boots get put to the test.

My .02, Bruce~

Here's a link http://www.redwingshoe.com/productdetails.aspx?prodid=1027


----------



## twentynine (May 1, 2006)

You definitely got some whoppers there Chief.

I wear steel toe high top Wolverine Durashocks, $135 a pair. I have seen the Wellington style Durashocks but I have never tried'em.


----------



## danjr68 (Mar 8, 2010)

Redwing! Handsdown.


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

I have the best luck with Redwing boots.


----------



## garry (May 2, 2004)

Rocky is my choice


----------



## Bertman (Feb 14, 2010)

Redwings were my choice till I had to pay for them my self.


----------



## twentynine (May 1, 2006)

Wolverine Durashocks---- hands down, end of the story.

I am required to wear steel toed work boots for work, and because of my hobby work around the property I wear them 90% around the house. Relatively smoothed soled so they track in a minimum of dirt. No way would I have a vibram sole.


----------



## flman (Mar 23, 2010)

With Plantar Fasciitis in my foot, or heel spur, I have tried many boots, and I wear Caterpillar Foundation, with a composite toe. My last 4 pairs of boots were Cat, when I find something that works I stick with it.

Caterpillar Men's Foundation CT Compsite Toe Workboot - FREE SHIPPING at Altrec.com


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

twentynine said:


> Wolverine Durashocks---- hands down, end of the story.
> 
> I am required to wear steel toed work boots for work, and because of my hobby work around the property I wear them 90% around the house. Relatively smoothed soled so they track in a minimum of dirt. No way would I have a vibram sole.


I have a pair of these I have had for several years and I definitely can appreciate the smooth sole when it is muddy and with about 75 chickens free ranging around the house, stepping in chicken poop is tough to get out of a vibram sole. #[email protected]$::argh:


----------



## tractorguy3 (Mar 8, 2010)

I used to wear Timberlands exclusively, then I tried a pair of Redwings and I'm hooked on them. They are a lot more comfortable, and seem to last me a bit longer.


----------



## fordf150farmer (May 1, 2010)

well i had a pair of carhart steel toes that were waterproof and they lasted for 5 years. then i got a second pair, and i still have them, but after about a year, i cant wear them in the water because the sole on one is shot and it has a whole in the toe. 

Then i got a pair of wolverine steel toe water proof boots with durashocks soles, and after 6 months i am very impressed. i would change one thing though. the carharts had a ruber layer under the leather for water resistance, and the wolverines were just treated leather. but after about a half a cant of waterproofer per boot, no more wet feet!


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

My feet sweat bad! So I normally wear uninsulated boots in the winter w/great socks. I like Hi Tech w/gore tex. I have a pair of Vasque made in Italy for back packing and are the best. Ibought a pair of Asolo for back up and there are junk, feels like wearing concrete blocks on your feet. Several years ago I bought a pair of Rocky Snow Stalkers to go to Nebraska to use while White Tail hunting, the weather was warm for 3 years and didn't wear them much. While hunting around home one cold day I wore them, the boots were 3 years old and didn't have 20 hours on them. When I was driving home I noticed my feet sticking to the brake- gas petals, thought I steped on gum in the woods? I walked in the house and heard squish, squish and looked back to find I was leaving chunks of soal stuck to the hard wood floors. The soals were coming apart. I called Rocky and they told me they wern't desgined to have a self life past 2 years. NO MORE ROCKYS EVER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Walmart.com: Brahma - Men's Bruce Steel-Toe Work Boot: Shoes I have used these for years they are truly water proof, and a pair usually last me about 4 years. They also have a very good pair of wellingtons there that hold up well also.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Rocky steel toed loggers..are there any other real boots made????? lol


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

I used to wear Red Wings, now they don't make them big enough (14-4E)! Went to Masons, their quality went to pot! Then Wolverine, sizes were inconsistent! Now I wear Carolina work shoes, plenty of toe room, sizes stay the same & they last! Carolina "Loggers" for some things. Can't wear steel toed, I have just enough "hammer toe" that steel toed shoes wear the skin off the tops of my toes. ~~ grnspot110


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

I've had several pairs of Justin lace up work boots. Very comfortable, well made, durable and made in the USA.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I'm a Redwing fan too....They're a comfortable and tough boot that stands the test of time.


----------



## Waldershrek (Nov 23, 2009)

I've always had Carolina Loggers and been real happy with them


----------



## kbowley (Oct 24, 2010)

Chippewa...beautiful heavy supple leather made right here in Dover by Prime Tanning, at least for the one made in the Maine Plant, and the boots are made in Maine. I bought my first pair after wearing out some Herman Survivors in one season of logging as a teenager and then, on the advise of the staff a Kittery Trading Post, I bought the Chippewa for 225.00. they lasted for10 years of heavy logging work and saved my feet countless times. I am now in my second pair still in perfect shape (had them resoled once) at age 46...dam good boot and very warm. they have a soft inner lining of deer skin insulated with thinsulate (400 gram). they are almost completely water proof...about 5 minutes submerged before any moisture starts seeping in. I have never treated them so they would do much better. a good test is exposure to a rainy day and they keep you dry all day. I Love my Chippewas! they are pricey...but are they...40 years = 500.00...guess thats not to bad. they have changed styles a tiny bit since i bought my last pair 16 years ago but still the same basic boot. I have the insulated steel toe Super Logger which has a great sticky Vibram sole...a little slick on ice. Best boot out there in my opinion...and many other people who actually put a boot to work, such as a logger. heres a link to the boots. there are many more styles if you navigate using the menu on the left. SUPER_LOGGER  And here is the link to Prime Tanning


----------



## kbowley (Oct 24, 2010)

Chippewa...beautiful heavy supple leather made right here in Dover NH by Prime Tanning and the boots are made in Maine. I bought my first pair after wearing out some Herman Survivors in one season of logging as a teenager and then, on the advise of the staff a Kittery Trading Post, I bought the Chippewa for 225.00. they lasted for10 years of heavy logging work and saved my feet countless times. I am now in my second pair still in perfect shape (had them resoled once) at age 46...dam good boot and very warm. they have a soft inner lining of deer skin insulated with thinsulate (400 gram). they are almost completely water proof...about 5 minutes submerged before any moisture starts seeping in. I have never treated them so they would do much better. a good test is exposure to a rainy day and they keep you dry all day. I Love my Chippewas! they are pricey...but are they...40 years = 500.00...guess thats not to bad. they have changed styles a tiny bit since i bought my last pair 16 years ago but still the same basic boot. I have the insulated steel toe Super Logger which has a great sticky Vibram sole...a little slick on ice. Best boot out there in my opinion...and many other people who actually put a boot to work, such as a logger. heres a link to the boots. there are many more styles if you navigate using the menu on the left. SUPER_LOGGER  And here is the link to Prime Tanning


----------

